# Fluorescent Rocks of Sterling Hill Mining Museum, New Jersey, USA



## SeaBreeze (Apr 1, 2017)

I love the look of all rocks and minerals like this, would be a neat place to visit if you're ever in New Jersey.  More info and pics here.  http://www.amusingplanet.com/2017/04/the-fluorescent-rocks-of-sterling-hill.html


The Sterling Hill Mining Museum in New Jersey, United States, is  known for its variety of immersive and educational exhibits, but is best  known for its massive collection of fluorescent minerals.
 The  fluorescent exhibits are displayed along the walls of the so-called  Rainbow tunnel that was excavated in 1990. The walls of the tunnel are  lined with rare minerals that glow bright green and red under  ultraviolet light.


 The museum was originally an old zinc mine,  and one of the oldest in the country, having opened in 1739. When the  mine closed in 1986, it was purchased by Richard and Robert Hauck and  opened as a museum in 1990.


----------

